# anyone know of a good cheap hairdresser?



## laydee76

Hello - can anyone suggest a cheap (but good) hairdressers in Dublin?  I am in desperate need of a cut and colour and cant afford the prices that the main places charge?!!

Thanks a mill


----------



## Lipstick69

you could try one of the chinese ones - one on bachelor's walk that I know. 

might try it myself, decided to depart from my usual house of colour to try peter mark in mary st spurred on by their 20% off offer. half head of highlights I though would be aorund 100 euro which is what house of colour charges. 192 euro! (and that was with the discount). I was not impressed to discover that they had actually charged for a full head on below shoulder length hair. My hair is so short at the back it is razor cut and highlights can't be put into it past the crown. I stood my ground and got 60 euro refunded. Even so, not impressed!


----------



## Daveydoris

Lipstick69 said:


> you could try one of the chinese ones - one on bachelor's walk that I know.
> 
> might try it myself, decided to depart from my usual house of colour to try peter mark in mary st spurred on by their 20% off offer. half head of highlights I though would be aorund 100 euro which is what house of colour charges. 192 euro! (and that was with the discount). I was not impressed to discover that they had actually charged for a full head on below shoulder length hair. My hair is so short at the back it is razor cut and highlights can't be put into it past the crown. I stood my ground and got 60 euro refunded. Even so, not impressed!


 


Well done for standing your ground! 

192 Euro sounds way OTT for the work you had done


----------



## Sylvester3

Why don't people agree on a price beforehand? Surely that would make more sense that having to argue over the costs afterwards?


----------



## dawnsurprise

received this in breakfast bargain email from newstalk

Hair Guide in Ralph Square in Leixlip opposite AIB Bank off Main Street have realistic prices. Full Head Meche for short hair 45Euros Shoulder hair 55euros Long hair 65 euros Roots 24 euros 26 euros 28 euros Eyebrows 5 euros! Eyebrow colouring 10 euros. The hair washing is the best ever the head is massaged a great relaxing experience! All staff friendly attentive and experienced! A satisified customer.


----------



## rosey

hey Laydee76, been thinking the same way myself-hairdresser far too dear...there are 2 new Chinese places on Capel st- around 22e for cut wash and blowdry- the places look v. nice- going to try one of them myself- 
If you continue down Henry st to Capel st, you turn right onto Capel st and the 2 hairdressers are on the right hand side- they also open late.
A few years ago, a Chinese friend brought me to a place upstairs on Westmoreland st- its near the entrance to that amusement place-Dr Quirks- the cut was brilliant and cheap- I went back a few times but felt a bit intimidated going upstairs to place with only Chinese people...a bit like I was intruding...but I've passed the places on Capel st-they are both at street level and I've seen lots of people in there..
I also saw a place on the Quays-can't remember the name-maybe called Earth?maybe not though...it's on the north Quays between Halfpenny Bridge and Capel st bridge- they have notice in window with cut,wash and blowdry for €35..
It's about time prices were more reasonable!


----------



## shelly123

do you have the phone number for hair guide in leixslip??

sounds too good to be true haha

thanks


----------



## bananas

There are some Polish hairdressers on Talbot St, I go to one for a cut, it's usually about €18, just as good as the €60 cuts I've had in other places.


----------



## Smashbox

You know the user on here called SamanthaJane is a mobile hairdresser? Shes in the UK for four weeks but perhaps you could pm her and ask for a price?


----------



## butterfield

Ella, 199 Crumlin Road, 4559933 - do a fantastic wash and blow dry for E16.00.   Had cut, root colour and wash and blow yesterday E55.  They are all very good stylists - place itself not too glamorous but great value for money.  Its not completely on main road - behind pharmacy down from AIB.


----------



## laydee76

thanks everyone for your help here - as I live in Leixlip will pop down to the place in Ralph Square and get a price - have seen the Peter Marks offer but bit concerned about going there as they always put add ons to their prices so whilst they quoted me EUR80 for a restyle and colour am not sure I believe them - especially after the comment on here!

If I find a good priced place or person will promise to let you all know!


----------



## Pantone

I have two friends who went to the recently opened Chinese Hair and Beauty Salon on Capel Street - it's called IS Organic I think, and they just raved about it. They said the girls there were just lovely and the cut fantastic - better than what they paid for in more expensive salons. The interior is meant to be nice as well.  It cost them 20 euro each for a cut and blow dry.  Apparently they are trying very hard to compete with other salons in the area and that's why the prices are so low.  They keep pushing me to try it out, but as I don't need a hair cut just yet, I haven't got around to it. But I will definately be trying it out. Might start with a trim and go for something more adventurous after that.


----------



## lightswitch

Has anone got a phone number for the chinese place on Caple Street please? Would like to try it out.


----------



## mrsc

lightswitch said:


> Has anone got a phone number for the chinese place on Caple Street please? Would like to try it out.


 
i went to the chinese hair place on capel street...there actually malysian and really really nice and friendly. i got a was cut and blowdry for €30- it said 20euro but because i got a style in it they charged extra, wish they would have told me this but i loved it so i didnt mind at all...still amazing value!!

the place is called IS Organic and impossible to miss on capel street number is 01-8783068  or 086-3389339 they also have a beauty salon in there.

sharon cut my hair.


----------



## Lipstick69

I tried to make an appointment with House of Colour today for a blow dry - no answer to phone, and as I was left waiting 20 minutes last time wasn't that happy anyway. So popped in on spec to Hair Inc on Bachelors Walk where a very nice lady did a great wash and blow dry as a walk-in for €10 and in 14 minutes! Very satisfied! Phone is 8748008


----------



## westie09

Hi guys, i find it very hard to blowdry  my own hair so i get it done regularly ( actually less regularly in this current climate )...does anyone know anywhere for a cheap blowdry around Dub west?


----------



## sparkeee

there are good ones and there are cheap ones,ive never met a good cheap one.


----------



## sam h

Let me know if you find somewhere.  I was going to get a blow dry as a treat recently, but I was amazed to see a price of €26 !!  I was expecting about €12 to €15.  My hubby went & got his washed, cut, dried for €14 in the city centre


----------



## cleverclogs7

saw advert the other day,cut and colour,bring a friend and get your hair done half price. top of boghall rd in bray.opposit traffic lights.


----------



## Smashbox

I went to Peter Marks the other day with a friend. We both got a wash cut and dry and paid........ €43 each.

Ha I nearly cried.

They took about 8" off my hair alright, and about 3" off my friends, but we were in and out in 45 minutes.


----------



## samanthajane

Smashbox said:


> I went to Peter Marks the other day with a friend. We both got a wash cut and colour and paid........ €43 each.
> 
> Ha I nearly cried.
> 
> They took about 8" off my hair alright, and about 3" off my friends, but we were in and out in 45 minutes.


 

Why did you nearly cry??? I dont think €43 from pete marks for a cut,colour and blowdry is a bad price ( and you know what i do for a living ) Although am confused over the time frame?? 45 mins for all that!! Did they sprinkle a little glitter in your hair and call that a colour?


----------



## Smashbox

Sorry Sam, I meant to say wash cut and dry! I was supposed to get a colour but decided against it as I was going with a friend and it would have taken too long.

I notice that Peter Marks have really cut back on stuff. They used to give head massages when they washed the hair, theres none of that. They used to offer tea or coffee, and non of that either. They also don't seem to have straighteners in the salon now, its all 'blow dried straight'.


----------



## samanthajane

ah well thats a whole different story then. I'd of cried as well €43 for a wash, cut & blowdry.

It's actually a better blow dry if they dont need to use straighters, it's usually done to save time. You blowdry the hair the minimum and then go over with the straightners and i guarantee your'll wake up in the morning looking like you've been dragged through a hedge backwards. 

Where as if the time is spend giving a decent blowdry you can get at least a couple of days out of it. But this is all depending how often you wash your hair, if you have to wash it every day then it wouldn't make much difference.


----------



## sam h

Sam - do you mind me asking what you think is acceptable for a blowdry.  I used to know someone who worked from home & she charged €10 for a blowdry & I used to get it done about once a month - but at €26, I'd probably never get it done.  Unfortunately she moved away so that was that!!

I was in Italy a few years ago & decided on the spur of the moment to get my hair cut.  While I was there one lady came in with her hair wet & they dried it.  The lady who owned said that many women over there do that - they charged €10 for the blowdry, €15 for a wash & blowdry, €20 for a cut & dry (if you'd washed it yourself) and €25 for the full wash, cut & blowdry.  You could even have just the cut (wash yourself.....go for the cut.....go home and dry.....€12 I think).  

I'd probably be way more inclined to got to the hairdresser at lot more often if we had a breakdown like that & I reckon I'd actually spend more in total (love having my hair blowdried by a pro).  Sometime you want to be pampered & have the whole works - most of the time you want to be in & out as quick as possible, with some money left in your pocket!!!


----------



## samanthajane

sam h said:


> Sam - do you mind me asking what you think is acceptable for a blowdry. I used to know someone who worked from home & she charged €10 for a blowdry & I used to get it done about once a month - but at €26, I'd probably never get it done. Unfortunately she moved away so that was that!!
> 
> I was in Italy a few years ago & decided on the spur of the moment to get my hair cut. While I was there one lady came in with her hair wet & they dried it. The lady who owned said that many women over there do that - they charged €10 for the blowdry, €15 for a wash & blowdry, €20 for a cut & dry (if you'd washed it yourself) and €25 for the full wash, cut & blowdry. You could even have just the cut (wash yourself.....go for the cut.....go home and dry.....€12 I think).
> 
> I'd probably be way more inclined to got to the hairdresser at lot more often if we had a breakdown like that & I reckon I'd actually spend more in total (love having my hair blowdried by a pro). Sometime you want to be pampered & have the whole works - most of the time you want to be in & out as quick as possible, with some money left in your pocket!!!


 
It's hard to say really... obviously your'll pay less for someone coming to your house that what you would in a salon, as you dont have the overheads your using their electric, the only expense i really have which is so small it's hardly worth mentioning is products. 

Even as a hairdresser myself i can never blowdry my hair as well myself as what someone else who's doing it properly but it's still better than what i get in a salon these days. Got my hair done a month ago and a few hours later you wouldn't of known that i did. The blowdry took 10 mins!!! For longish hair it's just not possible to get a good blowdry in 10 mins. I'd never dream of paying €25-€30 for a blowdry cause as i said most of the time it's done so quickly and it wont last, for me i only wash my hair 2-3 times a week, i'm lucky i dont get greasy hair. 

I actually got my highlights done in dublin last year i was unable to get it done ( for free!!) in england before i came back for xmas i was just too busy, i asked how much less it would be not to get a B/D and was told they are not allowed by law to let you leave the salon with wet hair. Never did find out how true this is..think it was just a story to be honest i've never heard of this before. 

It would be good if you could break things down but i dont think that would ever happen in a salon. I break things down so people can choose exacetly what they do and dont want. I do a few older ladies that have very short hair and they love it that they dont have to pay for a blowdry cause it makes no difference to them. The same with people needing their highlights done by not having to pay for the blowdry is the difference between getting a half head and a full head for them. 

Try putting an ad up in your local area there has to be hairdressers around that would want a extra few pennys for doing a few blow drys, that what i suggested to a few people that have called me but i've been unable to help them as they live to far away from me. Just make sure to tell them to really blowdry it as it's a lot different working in a salon to being mobile. If i went back to working in a salon i'd have the manager shouting at me all day to hurry up i was taking to long. But being mobile i dont have a set wage each week so i have to make that little bit more effort so i make sure they keep re-booking with me. 

I'd shop around as well cause prices are beginning to come down. There's a polish hair and beauty salon that just opened up in my area and for a salon there prices are very good...not far off mine which is worrying lol


----------



## LauraLu

Post Removed


----------



## olddoll

I would be interested to hear if there is a good and cheap hairdressers around Ratoath, Ashbourne, Swords areas.


----------

